# HOW TO paint mkv headlights. PLEASE HELP ME



## mkvnewb (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been trying to find a good diy for painting the factory jetta 2.5 headlights and I just cant seem to find anything good. Im not very good with lighting or body work so any help would be awsome. Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: HOW TO paint mkv headlights. PLEASE HELP ME (mkvnewb)*

Painting them how?


----------



## megatron1 (Apr 16, 2011)

how do you do this, take them apart then put them back together after getting them painted??


----------



## stokedone (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is a good write up on how to bake and take apart the headlights and then paint them:
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70773&highlight=paint+headlights

:thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

you cannot really bake the MKV headlights to separate the lens from the housing. It requires cutting.


----------



## SIR-IP (Jan 21, 2011)

*DIY Joey Mod PROPER MASKING AND PAINTING! BY: vasillalov*

ENJOY ! :beer:



vasillalov said:


> Hi all,
> I have been asked several times exactly how I did my Joey mod on my Jetta headlamps. I got tired of explaining things to so many people, so I decided to write this DIY for all of you curious minds.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

it doesn't work for MKV headlights. The adhesive is extremely resilient to heat


----------

